# Have a brag for Paige!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

excellent! congratulations! beauty AND brains!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations on a great job to the both of you.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Woo hoo! Congratulations, that is very exciting. And a very nice picture too!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea Paige! Congrats you two! What a pretty AND smart girl!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonderful job!! Congratulations!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you all for the compliments! She is a great dog and of course couldn't have asked for a better girl that way. Its neat for me, because obedience was never Sydney's thing (she got her CD with a 170.5, 171 and 175... and 3 NQs LOL). I love the fact that she is so eager to please and loves to work with me. Sydney prefers the tracking and things where she feels like she's in charge. But now I can say Paige has an "official" title  Thanks again for all the compliments and sharing this with me, BJ


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Way to go. Quite an accomplishment.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Way to go BJ & Paige! I was rooting for ya all weekend. Quite an accomplishment with no training for BOTH of you


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats, my breeder was there with a herd of dogs as well. 

Now on to obedience and agility, right?

Lana


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Judie, you're not supposed to tell everyone that I dont know what I'm doing... shhhh.... LOL. No really, it really was like the blind leading the blind on Friday, but she seemed to find her niche after that.

Thanks Lana. I saw her there and was surprised because the Kelowna agility trial was also last weekend (I thought... but could be wrong). Yes, we really do need to get working on that too. Maybe we'll do something this summer (although, I do want to try for her TD this summer ) BJ


----------

